# Mountain Lion sur netbook Samsung NC10



## mojopsyko (24 Juin 2013)

Salut !

J'ai depuis quelques temps un netbook Samsung NC10 qui ne me sert plus, et vu la valeur de revente, je n'y pense même pas à le refourguer.
J'ai vu il y a quelques temps, à l'époque de Leopard, que ce dernier fonctionnait vachement bien sur ce petit netbook.
Je voulais donc savoir, histoire d'en faire une machine qui serve, si on peut mettre des versions plus récentes dessus ? Genre Mountain Lion, ça serait pas mal...
Oui j'ai déjà cherché sur notre ami Google mais rien trouvé...

Si quelqu'un peut m'éclairer, ça serait franchement sympa...

Le netbook est déjà équipé de 2Go de ram et 160Go de HDD...

ou alors si ça ne fonctionne pas sur Atom 270, Lion peut-être... (?)

D'avance, merci !


----------



## inoga (12 Juillet 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rnkwi_-_Ocs

Snow Leopard tourne à merveille.


----------



## Galekal (13 Juillet 2013)

Une mise a jour de la RAM a 4 GO serait la bienvenue. Par la suite, pour l'aventure et pour l'exploit, tu peux tenter le coup pour Mountain Lion en utilisant ce Kernel:

http://www.osx86.net/view/3912-atom_10.8.4.html


----------



## AlienQueenKiss (13 Mai 2014)

@Galekal: La carte mère est limité à 2Go maximum.

Donc 4Go de RAM ça ne sera pas possible :rateau: !


----------



## AlienQueenKiss (15 Février 2016)

Bonjour, Je fais remonter le sujet, car j'ai réussi récemment à installer la 10.6.8 sur ce Netbook.

Les "mach_kernel_atom" conçu par un russe sont majoritairement conçu pour des processeurs en 64Bits (tant qu'a faire) donc non compatible avec l'Atom N270 en 32Bits, mais avec les autres Atom plus récent en 64Bits.

Mountain Lion ne fonctionne que sur des processeurs 64Bits, donc sur le NC10 tu peux oublier.

OS X Lion à l'avantage de gérer le 32Bits et aussi le TRIM en SSD ce qui peut compenser la lenteur qu'on lui reproche.

Snow Leopard est un très bonne OS X, très léger qui supporte le 32Bits, avec un disque dur 7200tr/min c'est une bonne combinaison et avec l'Atom N270, d'expérience c'est encore le Legacy Kernel qui fonctionnera le mieux.


----------



## AlienQueenKiss (21 Février 2016)

J'oubliais de précisé que si *OS X 10.7.x* Lion peut s'installer en *mode 32 Bits*, d'après la documentation d'Apple, il réclame toutefois un *processeur 64 Bits* lors de l'installation. Donc (en théorie) on ne peut pas l'installer sur un *Atom N270* à moins d'utiliser le module *Chameleon *"*Kernel Patcher*".











Autre point notable, la mise à jour *OS X 10.6.8* de Snow Leopard, apporte la gestion du *TRIM* pour les *SSD*  !

Au final *Snow Leopard* reste plus fluide sur un *Netbook* et demande moins de mémoire que *Lion*.


----------

